# Beleuchtungskorrektur



## ivanhoe (10. August 2011)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich folgendes Problem mit Photoshop hinbekomme:
Ich arbeite mit einem Makroobjektiv und Ringlicht und fotografiere Areale in der Größe von ~8cm². Das Problem ist, dass die Homogenität der Beleuchtung nicht gegeben ist (äußerer Bereich etwas dunkler als in der Mitte). 
Ist es nun möglich, zB ein weißes Blatt Papier zu fotografieren um die Heterogenität der Beleuchtung darzustellen. Photoshop soll die Differenz zu einem weißen Blatt Papier in Folge als Filter für alle anderen Aufnahmen nehmen und das Bild dementsprechend korrigieren.
Ist so ein Vorgang möglich?
Danke für eure Hilfe!
lg


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. August 2011)

Du kannst mit Hilfe des "Lens Correction..." Filters eigene Einstellungen unter anderem bzgl. der Vignettierung machen, z.B. auf Basis eines Fotos von einem weißen Blatt Papier. Diese Einstellungen kannst du als Preset speichern und entsprechend wiederverwenden.
Das ist sicher die einfachste (weil schnellste) Lösung.

Wenn du noch detaillierter bzw. umfassender und ganz speziell auf eine Objektiv-Licht-Situation korrigieren möchtest und ein komplett eigenes Lens Correction Profile erstellen willst, dann gibt es bei Adobe den Lens Profile Creator zum Download:
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lensprofile_creator/

Allerdings ist das dann schon ein gutes Stück aufwendiger und lohnt die Mühe vermutlich nur dann, wenn du wirklich regelmäßig die von dir beschriebene Situation hast.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## chmee (10. August 2011)

Nein, es ist nicht so einfach.. Das Blatt Papier ist eine plane Oberfläche, während das Motiv/Objekt dreidimensional ist, somit verschiedene Entfernungen zum Licht hat. Für eine bessere/genauere Korrektur müsste man dann noch wissen, wie weit Punkt X/Y vom Licht entfernt ist (und nicht vom Fotoapparillo, was ja einer Z-Ebene entsprechen könnte).

Nachtrag : Weiterer Punkt - Schatten sind durch diese Papieroberfläche auch nicht regulierbar, denn reflektiertes Licht, welches die Aufhellung in den Schattenbereichen ausmacht, ist dann doch ein bisschen komplexer..

Weiterhin ist diese "Heterogenität" ein Problem an sich. Ein Rechner versteht darunter (als mathematische Betrachtung) etwas anderes als der Fotograf oder der Kunde/Zuschauer.

Um vielleicht Ansätze zur Verbesserung zu nennen:

*(A)* Dieses Bild des planen Papiers könnte als invertierte Maske für einen Ebenenfilter (zB Kurve oder Tonwert oder bei 16Bit-Nachbelichtung) dienen. Das Ergebnis entspricht nicht dem ideellen Gedanken, könnte sich aber trotzdem als nützlich erweisen.



*(B)* Es gibt noch den Punkt Shadow/Highlight (deutsch: Tiefen/Lichter), mit dem man nachregeln kann.



*(C)* Das Thema Exposure Blending, einer Unterart der HDR/DRI-Bearbeitung. Mehrere verschieden belichtete Bilder übereinanderlegen und mit Masken aneinander anpassen. Verschiedene Belichtungen lassen sich mittels RAW und Belichtungskorrektur auch noch im Nachhinein erstellen. Natürlich nicht so gut, als wenn man schon bei der Fotografie eine Belichtungsreihe gemacht hätte..





mfg chmee


----------



## ivanhoe (10. August 2011)

danke für eure antworten!
@chmee: doch es handelt sich bei mir um eine zweidimensionale, plane fläche, die aufgenommen wird. der abstand verändert sich durch einen fixen aufbau ebenfalls nicht.
ich werde die tipps von euch beiden auf jedenfall umsetzen! vielen dank!
lg ivanhoe


----------



## chmee (10. August 2011)

Dann wird wohl Idee (A) funktionieren.

mfg chmee


----------

